

MIT discovers the location of memories: Individual neurons - chriskanan
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/123485-mit-discovers-the-location-of-memories-individual-neurons

======
ggchappell
Link to NIH site with free PDF of _pre-publication version_ of the paper:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3331914/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3331914/)

Also, no, "MIT" did not discover anything. Seven scientists, six of them at
MIT and one at Stanford, discovered something. <grumble, grumble>

